# Please Pray



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

I do not usualy brouse this forum, and I wouldn't say i'm a religous type of guy. But I do believe in God and he said if multiples join in prayer then then He would listen. One of my best friends of 25+ yrs has come down with cancer. They caught it early and he is going through chemo right now and will start radiation in the near future. I do not normaly ask other people to pray, but I would really appreciate it if any of you down here have the time, could you please? His name is Bill and he is 33 yrs old.

Thank You!


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

You've got it. There is power in the blood of Jesus. We will pray for a miracle healing for Bill. God bless you.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Finkikin, I'm glad you came down here. There are many here that will pray for your friend. We will pray for Bill and you and other friends and family. You don't have to be "religious" to love God and have a personal relationship with Him. You are also correct that when Christians pray in agreement, that The Lord will hear our sincere prayers.


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

Prayers sent .


----------



## foulhook13 (Jan 4, 2006)

*prayers*

Prayers sent.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Prayer sent

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Prayers going up!


----------



## GEAXNFISHN (Aug 20, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Prayers sent.

You can also post on the TTMB and the prayers of those who do not realize that this board is for them also. 

The more the mightier!

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Prayers sent. Why do you think they think that way JD1?


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Reel Time said:


> Finkikin, I'm glad you came down here. There are many here that will pray for your friend. We will pray for Bill and you and other friends and family. You don't have to be "religious" to love God and have a personal relationship with Him. You are also correct that when Christians pray in agreement, that The Lord will hear our sincere prayers.


^^^^^^ THIS ^^^^^^^^

We will pray!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

jdipper1 said:


> Prayers sent.
> 
> You can also post on the TTMB and the prayers of those who do not realize that this board is for them also.
> 
> ...


This also!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## fishin minnie (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi, I am praying for your friend Bill! I am also praying for you God listens to all prayers from many or from just one. He loves us all, he proved that by Christs sacrifice on the cross.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent with yes,the power in the blood.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you everyone! Bill is in high hopes. He is getting used to his feeding tube but the chemo is making him feel woosy and weak. But he said that he will make it through this. He told me to tell all of you thank you.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Prayers sent-


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

finkikin said:


> Thank you everyone! Bill is in high hopes. He is getting used to his feeding tube but the chemo is making him feel woosy and weak. But he said that he will make it through this. He told me to tell all of you thank you.


He is still young and strong. He WILL make it through this.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Finkikin At this time in my Life I am not into religion either. Religion is man man each having their own exceptions to the word of God to benefit their Doctrine. I am a washed in the blood, sanctified Christian believing in only the word of God. I pray Gods healing hands will cover Bill and his healing will the given to Gods Glory


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent!


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Prayers sent!


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

finkikin said:


> I do not usualy brouse this forum, and I wouldn't say i'm a religous type of guy. But I do believe in God and he said if multiples join in prayer then then He would listen. One of my best friends of 25+ yrs has come down with cancer. They caught it early and he is going through chemo right now and will start radiation in the near future. I do not normaly ask other people to pray, but I would really appreciate it if any of you down here have the time, could you please? His name is Bill and he is 33 yrs old.
> 
> Thank You!


By you posting here, it shows that you believe (have faith) that God can do anything. We will believe & pray along with you. God bless.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Update...

Bill has completed chemo and has now started radiation. Some good news is that he is no longer dependant on his feeding tube! He is eating normaly and what ever he wants! He has also gained lbs which is good news, he was getting pretty thin there for a while. Thanks for praying!


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for the update, sounds better. More prayers sent for all.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

More prayers sent.

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Amen. Praise the Lord!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers continuing for Bill. I pray that he will restored to complete health.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Prayers Sent.


----------

